# Querkle, PK, Casey Jones, Hindu Skunk



## greenfriend (Jun 23, 2009)

This actually a continuation of my purple dankness journal (which has been deleted), and the start of a journal for my next grow.  Unfortunately i havent figured out how to repost pics from the old thread, so im going to start taking new pics tonite.

Currently on Day 22 flowering:  100 plants under 8 1000W HPS

*Querkle* indica dom. (purple erkel x space queen)

SR-71's *Purple Kush * 100% indica

*Casey Jones* 80% Sativa (trainwreck x thai x ECSD)

*Hindu Skunk* sativa dom. (hindu kush x skunk #1)

Using 4 4'x8' trays, drip system, Co2, granulate rockwool medium.  Feeding 1000 ppm straight GH 3 part.

The next grow im doing will be all Purple Kush.  I have 170 PK cuttings rooting in my DIY EZ-cloner for 9 days.  At 2 weeks I will transplant 100 to 4" rockwool cubes.  The rest will root in coco in styrofoam cups.  about 20 of those in coco will be turned into moms, the rest of the clones will be gifted.  All will go under T5's until roots are blasting out of the cubes (about a week).  That will leave a little more than 4 weeks to veg under 1000W MH by which time the current grow will be harvested.

Pics of both grows coming tomorrow.


----------



## greenfriend (Jun 25, 2009)

boo yah


----------



## greenfriend (Jun 25, 2009)

and you thought that was all the pics...


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 25, 2009)

Beautiful job Greenfriend, I wish I had the space and the balls to grow in bulk like that, better yet I wish I was a licensed MMJ grower! You got some beauty strains as well I can't wait to see the final product! What kind of yield are you expecting with that many lights and plants? I'm so jealous I run 2 600w and a 1000w plus a 400w I can't emagine the fun you your going to have!


                                                           Phatpharmer


----------



## greenfriend (Jun 25, 2009)

thanks pharmer! btw thanks again for the DIY EZ CLoner (in the last pic you can see it filled up with the 170 PK cuttings)- if i can get 2 lbs a lite that would be awesome. but im expecting a lil less because ive never grown the casey jones before and have no idea how it will yield.  yea this looks like a lot but between 4 patients smoking, vaping, and making edibles/concentrates all day long the harvest gets used up pretty fast, and no one likes having to ration their mj comsuption while waiting for another harvest


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jun 25, 2009)

soo what do you think of the querkle?


----------



## greenfriend (Jun 25, 2009)

ShecallshimThor said:
			
		

> soo what do you think of the querkle?



the querkle is awesome.  the best part is the aroma and flavor, very grapy but different than Purple Kush, and doesnt turn purple at all without organic fade or if its real cold.  I would have liked to veg it a lot longer and top it a couple times as it stays really small and has a single dominant cola.  i havent been too impressed with some of the other gear by Subcool, but this ones a keeper.  you can get over 2 lbs a lite with this, and the nugs are rock hard!

I have been smokn my querkle and jack the ripper from last harvest, but the querkles all gone so im looking forward to some more.


----------



## greenfriend (Jun 25, 2009)

only 30 more daze til i start chopping the querkle, from the looks of things ill be hiring enough trimmers to lower cali's unemployment rate a couple percent


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 25, 2009)

awesome grow.  when u say it required colder temps to change purple, are u talking about the purple kush or querkle?

also, how would one acquire purple kush?

thanks, and I look forward to more pics!


----------



## Locked (Jun 25, 2009)

Damn Bro... now that is what I call a grow... Are you up in the Emerald triangle? I saw a special on tv on Mendocino county a cpl months ago... I was so jealous... Here where I am in NJ it's still super strict...we are finally passing a Medical MJ law but you pretty much hve to be dying to get a license from what I hear.... Good luck bro... the grow looks great


----------



## greenfriend (Jun 25, 2009)

Relentless999 said:
			
		

> awesome grow. when u say it required colder temps to change purple, are u talking about the purple kush or querkle?
> 
> also, how would one acquire purple kush?
> 
> thanks, and I look forward to more pics!


 
colder temps for the querkle.  the pk start turning purple at 7 weeks and it will be solid dark purple by 10 weeks.  pk is clone only so the only way i know of is to buy them at dispensaries in oakland (sr-71 and Harborside) I bought PK mother plants at sr71 for $100 and have been cloning them for a while, or you might be able to get them from a patient who has them on the internet - got this info from norcalhal: 

There is something informal set up in the Bay. I know a couple of cats who have used it both to aquire clones and supply. Reputable and it has been around for a while now, at least a year.

hXXp://bayareacannabis.org/classified/?cityid=-12&lang=en

or try the farmers market at good karma collective in norcal.


----------



## greenfriend (Jun 25, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Damn Bro... now that is what I call a grow... Are you up in the Emerald triangle? I saw a special on tv on Mendocino county a cpl months ago... I was so jealous... Here where I am in NJ it's still super strict...we are finally passing a Medical MJ law but you pretty much hve to be dying to get a license from what I hear.... Good luck bro... the grow looks great


 
naw not even near emerald triangle, cool scene up there but i dont need 20 acres in the middle of nowhere to grow indoors.  but if i ever want to start a HUGE field of bud outdoors, thats where ill do it


----------



## tcbud (Jun 25, 2009)

Greenfriend, you got it growing on where ever you are.  That is a lot of trimmin' I am a thinkin'.  My fingers hurt just thinkin' bout it.
Will be lookin' in and checking out this thread.  Looks Ideal.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 25, 2009)

I got me a new friend..:ciao:.Do you drug test your trimmers:rofl:  very nice Happy Plants..Ill be check ing in  again  in 30  days when you  start harvest:giggle:  take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## greenfriend (Jun 26, 2009)

Tomorrow all the PK cuttings that have been in the DIY EZ cloner for 13 days will be transplanted into 4" rockwool cubes except for a few that ill turn into moms.  I also have 4 casey jones and 6 querkle cuttings that will be turned into moms. all will go under the T5 on a drip system feeding 200 ppm GH 3 part. will post some pics when all is done.


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 27, 2009)

I cant wait to see some more pics of ur crop, especially the querkle. I just got a 10pk of querkle!


----------



## greenfriend (Jul 1, 2009)

day 30 of 12/12.  plants are looking fat and frosty.  26 days left on the querkle, 33 days for everything else.  last couple pics show PK clones in coco and rockwool cubes - i found these nifty 3" containers made of coco fiber at the hydro store.  once fully rooted in these cups, i can just put them in 7 gal pots w/coco and the roots will grow right through the cups.


----------



## greenfriend (Jul 1, 2009)

sorry went crazy taking pics


----------



## zipflip (Jul 1, 2009)

> sorry went crazy taking pics


no worries im sure i speak for many on here that we enjoy the show.
  all looks awesome man.where else can you brag openly of your work without any major risks of rippers an leo etc...


----------



## nvthis (Jul 1, 2009)

greenfriend said:
			
		

> got this info from norcalhal


 
 I thought that setup looked familiar.....  Must be nice. I am in Cali but my county says 6 plants. 6. Impressive huh?

What do you think of the HS pk cut vs. the Blue Sky pk cut? I hear the ** cut stomps everyones. Unfortunately I don't have that one. I do have the HS cut and will flip it here in the next week or two.

Well, looks great dude. Think I'll hang around and see how it all works out.

EDIT: Ah jeeze! The ** was for Blue Sky (you know, B...S...) Whatever


----------



## greenfriend (Jul 1, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> I thought that setup looked familiar..... Must be nice. I am in Cali but my county says 6 plants. 6. Impressive huh?
> 
> What do you think of the HS pk cut vs. the Blue Sky pk cut? I hear the ** cut stomps everyones. Unfortunately I don't have that one. I do have the HS cut and will flip it here in the next week or two.
> 
> ...


 
thanks NV! yea im a big fan of Blue Sky cuts, to me it seems like the most legit clone/mom supply, so healthy and rooted - never grown the PK from harborside, but im sure its bomb - their really picky with clone vendors.  i only started growing 14 months ago so i havent had time to test out strains from other clubs, but im planning on starting another smaller setup this fall so i can grow a couple plants of several strains.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 27, 2009)

so would u go to blue sky or harborside for healthy guarnteed genetics?????

im up here by sac and will be going to get some sometime this week

hey u got any pics of that querkle finished????


----------



## greenfriend (Jul 27, 2009)

AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> so would u go to blue sky or harborside for healthy guarnteed genetics?????
> 
> im up here by sac and will be going to get some sometime this week
> 
> hey u got any pics of that querkle finished????


 
Im partial to Blue Sky but go to both if ya can.  Blue Sky early morning, and Harborside at 11am

Oaksterdam Nursery, which supplies Blue Sky clones, also distributes at Fruitridge Health and Wellness Center in Sac, dunno if the exact same strains as blue sky.  Blue Sky clones are always healthy and rooted, consistent strain lineup, i think right now they got:  PK, querkle, jack the ripper, mazar i sharif, hindu skunk, bubblegum, WW, casey jones, might be missing a couple.

Harborside gets clones from vendors, so the lineup is not as consistent, but they're just as healthy, wider selection too.  I think Hal posted their most current stock in the Harborside clones thread.  Ive never bought clones from SF clubs just cause i dont think clones can get any better than they are in oakland.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 27, 2009)

do u know how much they run over there by anychance???? $10 $15???? i want to get pk, irkle, gdp so ya ill hit both the clubs up and see wat they got and let u know! im trying to find all purp genetics or something real similar


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 27, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmmmm.  Querkle .


----------



## greenfriend (Jul 28, 2009)

AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> do u know how much they run over there by anychance???? $10 $15???? i want to get pk, irkle, gdp so ya ill hit both the clubs up and see wat they got and let u know! im trying to find all purp genetics or something real similar


 
at blue sky clones are $12 except for PK and deep chunk x strawberry cough which are both $20.  harborside clones are usually $12 + tax, sometimes they have a few on sale for $10


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 29, 2009)

greenfriend said:
			
		

> at blue sky clones are $12 except for PK and deep chunk x strawberry cough which are both $20. harborside clones are usually $12 + tax, sometimes they have a few on sale for $10




cool thanks! im gonna be going down there real soon and picking up a batch. i need to finish my room first though. Do you know where i can get some purple cream or grand daddy or purple cuts at??


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 21, 2009)

Im lovin the purple on the stems mine are doing that too..wonder is they are the same strain as yours purple kush has gone crazy in cali....Cant wait for mine to be farther along.


----------

